# Bangalore-the Garden City



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

_Profile

Name:- Bangalore or Bengaluru

Population :- 8.5 million

Area :- 741 sq km

Elevation :- 920 m

Geography :- Precambrian Plateau

Climate : Moderate Tropical Savanna

Economy : GDP $ 55 bil (2005) Hi Tech heavy Engineering,IT, Aerospace are the major employers.
_









source

Transport:

Bengaluru International Airport : *12.52 million* pa










source

Namma Metro : 42 km (phase 1) + 114 km km (phase 11)









source

Bangalore Metropolitan Transport Corporation- *6122* buses and *4.3 mil *daily ridership










source
plus two large railway station with number of region railway station connect the city to rest of India.


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

s.yogendra said:


> *Marathahalli, Bangalore*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

Vidhan Soudha and United Breweries City-the two most important landmarks of the city



engineer.akash said:


> cc KPN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

Vittal Malya Road



















source









http://www.thehindu.com/multimedia/dynamic/00121/04BGCITY_VITTAL_121125f.jpg









source


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

[/url] Fountains at the Piazza by Amith Nag, on Flickr  Main Tower by Amith Nag, on Flickr  The Piazza by Amith Nag, on Flickr[/QUOTE][/IMG]


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

gentem said:


> cant beleive a govt website can be this good :cheers:
> 
> Bangalore lakes map
> 
> ...


Ulsoor lake
http://blog.relocateeasily.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/ulsoor.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/0/0f/Ulsoor_Lake_from_a_distance.JPG/800px-Ulsoor_Lake_from_a_distance.JPG


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

engineer.akash said:


> *Greeny Bangy* :happy:
> 
> Thanks to Hanumantiah Kengal for these magnificent buildings and gardens
> 
> ...





engineer.akash said:


> *Barthaidae/Barathaethi--One can see WTC Bengaluru*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





engineer.akash said:


> All copyrights to http://www.karnatakanews.com/default.php


..


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

deekshith said:


> Bearys lakeside habitat
> cc:Neil Quadras


..


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

engineer.akash said:


> *Old pic-MG Road*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

cc AkashFPatil


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

deekshith said:


> Photo copyright: gabi


..


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful photos of Bangalore, pretty interesting city....:cheers:


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

*Bangalore-the science and technology capital of South India one of the most important centers for education and research in whole of Asia*
_
LALBAGH("RED GARDEN") BOTANICAL GARDEN_

http://gallery.photo.net/photo/4034012-md.jpg










http://www.rickshawchallenge.com/wp-content/gallery/bangalore/800px-lalbagh_glasshouse_night_panorama.jpg










http://tripideas.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/11-glasshouse-lalbagh-lalbagh-garden-india-10999b.jpg










http://www.moogle.in/CityImages/anthurium-exhibit-lalbagh.jpg










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/7/7b/Kempegowda_tower_in_Lal_Bagh.jpg/800px-Kempegowda_tower_in_Lal_Bagh.jpg










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/6/61/India-bangalore-lalbagh-lakeview.jpg/800px-India-bangalore-lalbagh-lakeview.jpg










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/a/a3/Lalbagh_flower_show.JPG/800px-Lalbagh_flower_show.JPG










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/7/7b/Bombax_LalBagh.JPG/800px-Bombax_LalBagh.JPG


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

*Indian Institute of Sciences*









*
Library*









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/c/cb/Sheeju_iisc.jpg/800px-Sheeju_iisc.jpg


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

Bull temple
source









source









source


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

source










source










source










source


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

International Technology Park



nandan_ks said:


> ITPB by Rithesh ., on Flickr


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice pics of Bangalore! :cheers:


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

murlee said:


> * All rights reserved by VideoEditingIndia.com
> *


..


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

maddyvoldy said:


> By: Amith Nag


..


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

maddyvoldy said:


> By: Amith Nag


 ..


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

All rights reserved by *aditlal*


I will play alone by Mayur Srivatsav, on Flickr

]
Ferrari F430 Kreisseig by JayR Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Cygnus-X1 (Mar 25, 2012)

Beautiful! Great Pictures, thanks.


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Suncity said:


> 1
> 
> Namma Metro by Night by Amith Nag, on Flickr
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Rakeshmblore said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9251386121/ http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

nandan_ks said:


> Stormy Night by Vaddy Chakravarthy, on Flickr


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Illusionist said:


> Purva Fountainsquare, Bangalore
> 
> Based on the city of Venice


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

sunilkumar said:


> source @ http://www.assetzproperty.com


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

nandan_ks said:


> CC: Vijay


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

nandan_ks said:


> Bengaluru & Metro by kalyan02, on Flickr


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

nandan_ks said:


> Namma Metro-01 by ramnath bhat, on Flickr


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

mahirocks said:


>


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

deekshith said:


> DSC_0704 by Prashanth.Nagabhushan, on Flickr


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

nandan_ks said:


> Jayanagar 4th Block by Girish_1985, on Flickr





nandan_ks said:


> CC; nvasukirao


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

engineer.akash said:


> *Greeny Bangy* :happy:
> 
> Thanks to Hanumantiah Kengal for these magnificent buildings and gardens
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

engineer.akash said:


> *Barthaidae/Barathaethi--One can see WTC Bengaluru*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

nandan_ks said:


> CC: Vishnu Janardhanan S on Flickr


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

nandan_ks said:


> Vishalakshi Mantap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Enforcer said:


> cc PremKumar


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

nandan_ks said:


>


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

nandan_ks said:


>


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

nandan_ks said:


>


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

engineer.akash said:


> ITCwelcomegroup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

engineer.akash said:


> :horse:
> 
> Kittur Rani Chenamma-The queen of North Karnataka
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

engineer.akash said:


> cc varun raj


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

engineer.akash said:


> cc hansie46
> 
> 
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

engineer.akash said:


> *Mysore king's Palace in Bengaluru*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

engineer.akash said:


> *Hebbal Flyover*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

nandan_ks said:


> Vivekananda Statue at the Ramakrishna Ashram Circle.


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

bharath.enc said:


> source:http://phanimitra.files.wordpress.com/2007/07/bangalore-techie.jpg
> 
> Bangalore techie


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

engineer.akash said:


> cc Giridhar
> 
> Bangalore street wall paintings


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

engineer.akash said:


> CC itinerant in black and white
> 
> Mekhri circle atrs
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Luckystreak said:


> pics by HamiltonsREC
> 
> RMZ Ecospace
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

2Paise said:


> UB City(by Mullarted)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

2Paise said:


> Art Of Living Centre(by sparkleanimesh)


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

2Paise said:


> *Lal Bagh Glass House*(cc R Eijaz)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

2Paise said:


> cc Nikhilb2008


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

sudheeshnairs said:


> *OASIS Centre, Koramangala*
> 
> Houses Lifestyle in Ground, first & second level, SPAR Supermarket in third level, Funcity Entertainment Zone and Polynation Food Court in the fourth level.
> 
> Polynation Food Court


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

harsh1802 said:


> *Source: markhillary's photos @ flickr*


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Luckystreak said:


> Pics by Mahesh Hegde
> 
> ITPL at night


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Indias_finest said:


>


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Rajith said:


> *New buildings for Progeon* (BPO of Infosys)
> The construction of this building is not finished yet.
> 
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Jai said:


> *Namma Ooru Bengaluru
> the City of Gardens, the City of Campuses, the Silicon Valley of India and the state capital of Karnataka.
> 
> Its home to a million people and a huge number of hi-tech and computer-related industries, often within huge corporate campuses. It also is home to a plethora of world-class universities, colleges and schools, with their own in-city campuses. Bangalore boasts some of the oldest and most stunning architecture in India as well as explosion of new development and beautiful new buildings.
> ...


*//*


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

//
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped..._office.jpg/800px-Yahoo!_Bangalore_office.jpg







//
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...ore.jpg/800px-Yahoo!_Offices_in_Bangalore.jpg


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...ata_2_.jpg/800px-IBM_Bangalore_Manyata_2_.jpg


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

pavan9741650414 said:


> *Namma metro*


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped..._Namma_metro_baiyappanahalli_station_1481.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...8.jpg/800px-Inside_Namma_Metro_Train_1498.jpg


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Suncity said:


> *Motorola, more near....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Suncity said:


> Embassy Golf Links IT Campus starts from Intermediate Ring Road. It touches the HAL airport walls on the other end.
> 
> The companies enjoys a view of the Golf Course in the front.
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Rajith said:


>


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...ore_Infosys.JPG/800px-Bangalore_Infosys.JPG//


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

excelent namma metro!

I like that bridge


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

carlcox said:


> All rights reserved by *aloneb*


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

carlcox said:


> Whitefield.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

maddyvoldy said:


>





maddyvoldy said:


>





maddyvoldy said:


> Above 3 pics CC: Sheraton Bangalore at Brigade Gateway


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

maddyvoldy said:


> By: Hemanshu Narsana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

nandan_ks said:


> CC: Hemashu Narsana


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

India101 said:


> *UB City*
> 
> Copyright mm karthick...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

maddyvoldy said:


> CC: Manjunath


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Mahesh Nanjunda said:


> Copyright pixelfrenzy


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Mahesh Nanjunda said:


> Copyright pixelfrenzy


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Originally Posted by nandan_ks View Post
image hosted on flickr









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8382/8456591314_3af0bbf6e8_b.jpg


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Originally Posted by deekshith









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8450/8062728680_1820bd2fcb_b.jpg









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8310/8062727647_96fb8fa15c_b.jpg


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8347/8202244272_3a710683f4_b.jpg


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

carlcox said:


> *Nandi Hills*,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Dining places 


avinash2060 said:


>


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

avinash2060 said:


>


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

avinash2060 said:


>


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

nandan_ks said:


> Coffee Day Square
> 
> CC: IS


//


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

The Leela palace 









http://www.grandluxuryhotels.com/as...eela-palace-bangalore-library-bar-terrace.jpg









https://www.iprefer.com/uploadedImages/Hotels/Preferred/BLRLB/1.jpg


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

By mbell1975
http://www.flickr.com/photos/991171...oEL-a5JwYR-a5JvZr-bjGiwj-a1TfQJ-9Hxr9K-7XiPxV


Bangalore Sri Maramma Temple by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Bangalore club by
http://www.flickr.com/photos/799643...PgQ-8XAbW9-9CwSUb-8YNcX2-9UfZt5-8ivRLP-8BrR3h


Bangalore Club by Joseph Cairns, on Flickr


Bangalore Club by Joseph Cairns, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Johnson Market,Bangalore by @[email protected], on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Bangalore at night by Vivek Thakyal, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Good Morning Bangalore by @[email protected], on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

INDIA-BANGALORE THE PUB CITY OF INDIA. by Manjunath Kiran, on Flickr


Innovative Film City | Bangalore by @[email protected], on Flickr


c | Bangalore by @[email protected], on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Tabebuia Flowers | Bangalore by @[email protected], on Flickr


Cloudburst over Bangalore by Amith Nag, on Flickr


Courtyard of the Majaraja's Palace - Bangalore India by Keith "Captain Photo" Cuddeback, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Shri Parshwa Sushil Dham - Attibele - Bangalore by Natesh Ramasamy, on Flickr


The Great Sanchi Stupa in Flowers - Lalbagh Flower show 2012, Bangalore by PL Tandon (Thank you friends for 280+ views), on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

St Francis Cathedral | Bangalore by Abhinav Mathur., on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Aero India 2011 by 'SandFlash, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Aero Show - 2011 by get2shaan, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Tranquil Sea by Abhinav Mathur., on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

DSC_1465-85 by AbhishekSundaram, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

western ghats by sheetal = cool, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Mens 400 mtr Race | Asian Grand Prix 2010 by get2shaan, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Asian Grand Prix | Bangalore by @[email protected], on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

State Central Library, Bangalore by Deepak Kubendran, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

The Leader by jeet_sen, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

lets take a break by srinivasan44, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Vidhan Soudha, Bangalore by Aman Manglik, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

bangalore sunset by www.facebook.com/AarSeePhotography, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Bangalore light trails by Amith Nag, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

The Bangalore Sun... by Kartik Malik, on Flickr


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

TCS BANGALORE by glany222, on Flickr


----------



## Ananya (Oct 24, 2013)

Bangalore is so beautiful ,Wow!!!!!! :nuts:


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Photo copyright - Vinay Nayak


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Photo copyright - Coolpix photography


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Ragigudda Anjaneya Swamy Temple

CC: Pururava Kottur and originally posted by maddyvoldy.


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Lol this thread is almost dead..

X-posting few photos, originally posted in another thread by *sunilkumar*

Copyright - Arjun C M


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

lives up to its name


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Bangalore :cheers:


----------

